# Command to open a file in telnet



## katybee (Jul 1, 2004)

I was trying to edit my webpage through telnet. I know how to change directories where the file is. But does anyone know the command to open an existing file. Ex: command here file.html.....I just need to know what i type in order to edit the page. I can't not remember for the life of me.


----------



## katybee (Jul 1, 2004)

Never mind, I figured it out the command is view................i feel like an idiot.


----------

